# This copy of windows must be activated before you continue??? WTH?



## vbx (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if I deleted something or what, but all of a sudden, I get this "activation" message every time I log onto xp?  It says I have 5 days left? 

"This copy of windows must be activated before you continue"..   Windows XP media center.

There are two options:  Would you like to activate windows now?
Yes or No.

When I click yes, It says Windows is already activated and I can do my thing on the desktop.

But, when I log off and log back in, the same pop up menu showing up.

Windows is genuine, running fine for months and all of a sudden, it says I have 5 days left?


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have encounter the same problem.... Do a windows update (service pack 2), then you'll have the option to enter you product key.... hope this helps


----------



## vbx (Sep 23, 2009)

I updated to SP3 a while back.


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you recently do some significant hardware changes? Windows XP will log every hardware change, and when it reaches a certain limit, it forces you to reactivate.  

I also take it this is a Legit version? Not a Cooked copy?


----------



## vbx (Sep 23, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> Did you recently do some significant hardware changes? Windows XP will log every hardware change, and when it reaches a certain limit, it forces you to reactivate.
> 
> I also take it this is a Legit version? Not a Cooked copy?



lol yea its legit.  I doubt it would pass the WGA if it was a cooked copy.  How do I reactivate?  It says windows is already activated.


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 23, 2009)

Re-enter product key and then activate it. Google the method to change the product key of Windows XP


----------



## qubit (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like your windows has got itself confused there - registry corruption or something. Well done Microsoft. 

If you go to the TechNet forums and look at the product activation FAQ or ask your question there, you'll get your answer in no time flat. They've got lots of Microsoft MVPs there who will know about this and give you a high quality answer.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/ms772425.aspx


----------



## vbx (Sep 23, 2009)

http://pcsupport.about.com/od/productkeysactivation/ht/changexpkey.htm

Okay, I edited a reg key via the above method.  Entered my key, and no more pop up.

Thanks!


----------

